# Pigweed Escapes – “Weed It, Bag It, Drag It, Burn It” – 5 Tips



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://agfaxweedsolutions.com/2017/06/05/pigweed-escapes-5-tips-dealing-worst-case-situations/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Well--let's turn it into a cash crop. Maybe use it for biomass, maybe turn it into high fructose syrup, or something like that. I'm sure once it becomes profitable, it will become susceptible to disease, drought, etc., like our desired crops.

Or, maybe we can smoke it? Or snort it?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have had pigweed for over 40 years here...probably longer...it never has gotten resistant to 2-4d...here. It thrives on glyphosate. I never have had much luck with chopping unless it was already under canopy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Well--let's turn it into a cash crop. Maybe use it for biomass, maybe turn it into high fructose syrup, or something like that. I'm sure once it becomes profitable, it will become susceptible to disease, drought, etc., like our desired crops.
> 
> Or, maybe we can smoke it? Or snort it?
> 
> Ralph


Wife says they need to take the genetics out of Pigweed and put into something else because Pigweed seems to be able to survive any kind of weather.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> We have had pigweed for over 40 years here...probably longer...it never has gotten resistant to 2-4d...here. It thrives on glyphosate. I never have had much luck with chopping unless it was already under canopy.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I actually had some Palmer pigweed that 2,4d didn't kill last year.....made it sick for about 10 days then it snapped out of it and started growing vigorously. Ended up sacrificing the crop to get rid of this patch of pigweed and sprayed it with paraquat. This was an isolated couple acre patch of pigweed in a field that never had it before.......I think it came in some seed I planted there.

Hand pulled a lot of Palmer out of soybeans last year......like the article said some of it still tried to keep growing after it was pulled up and laying on top of the ground. Planting extend beans this year as Dicamba still smokes the pigweed around here.


----------

